# Good old LA Scoring Strings...



## jemu999 (Jan 8, 2017)

So I was hired to orchestrate a string arrangement for a very talented vocalist for her upcoming album. 

Unfortunately, I can't share the actual song, however I wanted to upload just the string arrangement, (which is not meant to be heard in isolation), but why not?? 

Anyhow, I haven't used LASS in some time, however, it really is an amazing sample library all these years later.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 8, 2017)

great stuff, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Kony (Jan 9, 2017)

Really like the sound of LASS in this piece - thanks for sharing


----------



## Jaap (Jan 9, 2017)

This captured the beauty of LASS really well. I agree, after all those years I still love this library. Thanks for sharing and nice piece of work!


----------



## Vik (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds great! Have you processed the sound (EQ or something else)? It sounded.... warmer than I can remember from last tine I checked out some LASS demos (a long time ago).


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jan 9, 2017)

Really nice mix, LASS is still my main string library, to me it is the Sample Modeling for strings, it needs some work to get it right, but if you can handle it LASS will give you great results.


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks. LASS is back in my template! Its funny how "new" libraries can be so distracting, both in terms of feeling as though you are missing out on some new secret sauce, but also the time it takes to research, listen to demos, purchase, and audition, etc. 

Curious, does anyone know exactly what year LASS came out? 



Vik said:


> Sounds great! Have you processed the sound (EQ or something else)? It sounded.... warmer than I can remember from last tine I checked out some LASS demos (a long time ago).



Hey Vik, thanks. Everything in my piece is LASS straight out of the box. No eq, no compression, no processing at all. Most of the patches are a combination of divisi sections played with first chairs. All sections of the strings are routed to a single instance of Slate reverb, Bricasti m7 emulation.


----------



## hawpri (Jan 10, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> Curious, does anyone know exactly what year LASS came out?



This article puts its release at July 2009. http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/audiobro-la-scoring-strings-2


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## ryst (Jan 11, 2017)

Excellent work, Jemu!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

Actually if you imagine a solo instrument over the top the vibrato is perfect, like a natural limiter.
LASS "Always" finds it way to the top of a mix, as most sampled or synth Strings do.

I have 3 major String libraries and while LASS with 16 Players is the smallest virtual amount of players it always seems to fit in arrangements just right.

Nice arrangement and I'm sure the singer loves it strength and simplicity.

I've been adding outboard Tubes lately to hardware and software instruments.
LASS with 140 volts on my Radial Space Heater makes you want to write String arrangements.
I better get back to work.

Beautiful supportive arrangement, thanks for sharing...


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 11, 2017)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Sounds fantastic!





ryst said:


> Excellent work, Jemu!


Thanks guys!



chimuelo said:


> Nice arrangement and I'm sure the singer loves it strength and simplicity.


Thanks Chimuelo. The singer absolutely loved it, thankfully. She was very hesitant to put "fake & cheezy" strings, but luckily her producer, a good friend of mine, insisted.  But to be honest, it sounds so great with the rest of the track simply because her vocals are just incredible. The album will be out in a month, and I will post the completed mix when it comes out just for fun.

But I gotta say, for a library that is *8 years old* (Im using LASS v1), it is a testament to the great work they did. I have bought tons of libraries since then, and I can name quite a few that don't just "work" as well as LASS.. Some I could say are a step backwards from 2009's LASS!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 11, 2017)

I have worked with so many singers I hate lyrics.
Fake Strings?
Fine, let hire and pay for the Sibelius charts, rehearsals and musicians.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of LASS... I must be doing something wrong that's the best I've heard LASS sound.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2017)

You should hear LASS Cellos through Tubes.
You get big Body, but bit crunching @140 volts and blended with my 8 bit Emulator II Mellotron Samples is really cool.
I get that elusive David Bowie Major Tom Mellotron sound.

I prefer PLAYs 1st and 2nd Violins.
But LASSs Cellos are spectacular.


----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 12, 2017)

Do you have a sub bass going on in the deeper parts?


----------



## Arturas Saskinas (Jan 13, 2017)

sounds really nice!


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 22, 2017)

Arturas Saskinas said:


> sounds really nice!


Thanks Arturas!



Andrew_m said:


> Do you have a sub bass going on in the deeper parts?



Actually yes Andrew, there are several low sub hits throughout the piece used to punctuate elements for the song.


----------



## lumcas (Jan 22, 2017)

Sounds great! And "She Was a Fair Lass" is still one of my favorite demos of all times. And please, don't you dare to tell me LASS sounds harsh or out of tune ever again. Thank you


----------



## novaburst (Jan 22, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> So I was hired to orchestrate a string arrangement for a very talented vocalist for her upcoming album.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't share the actual song, however I wanted to upload just the string arrangement, (which is not meant to be heard in isolation), but why not??
> 
> Anyhow, I haven't used LASS in some time, however, it really is an amazing sample library all these years later.




Nice piece , done with a lot of feel


----------



## jemu999 (Jan 23, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Nice piece , done with a lot of feel


Thanks Nova!

Since we are talking about LASS, here is a _completed_ mix for a song I was hired to arrange strings for, in which I used LA Scoring Strings as well. This wasn't mixed by me. But I think LASS worked well here. The strings come in at 2:05 and again at the end:


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 23, 2017)

Absolutely great man! Love it!


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 23, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> The strings come in at 2:05


Very nice!!! Congratulations!!!  One question: What patches did you use to have those sound? Or how did you set it up? Thanks for answering!!!

Blessings!!!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jan 23, 2017)

jemu999 said:


> Thanks Nova!
> 
> Since we are talking about LASS, here is a _completed_ mix for a song I was hired to arrange strings for, in which I used LA Scoring Strings as well. This wasn't mixed by me. But I think LASS worked well here. The strings come in at 2:05 and again at the end:




the cellos around 2:27 with teh C Db F Ab C Db arpeggio up didn't sound so realistic to me. I always hear that a lot in VSL cellos. Is it just me? the nasal sound


----------



## novaburst (Jan 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Absolutely great man! Love it!


+1. 
Very nice compersition and the vocals are very nice too
Thanks for posting


----------



## j_kranz (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 24, 2017)

Great vox quality, love the guitar and strings.
I don't record much these days but very busy performing.
I get the most compliments on Strings, be it a Bowie arrangement or ELO.
I really love people faces when I do String parts.
They just smile.
Most of the time nods or bobbing heads let's you know your in the mix.
But Strings get big smiles.
Totally love it.

Nice piece...


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 24, 2017)

really really really nice!!


----------

